# Avery 9100 Persona Label Printer Software



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I was recently given an Avery 9100, however the CD is missing, and there are no downloads available on the Avery site. A search for Avery 9100 drivers or software came up empty. Anyone got any idea where I could find software for this beast so I could actually use it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://photoid.avery.com/support/software/1.0/index.html
can only find it for sale expensive


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I found the driver on the link Dai supplied, it is free.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hmm... That's the PhotoID software, I'm not sure that's what I'm looking for. I did find the basic driver, and some software, but it really stinks, so I'm thinking maybe that's why you don't see any of these devices on the market.


----------



## crazyguy (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is a link for drivers for the 9100 Avery Label Printer

http://www.avery.com/us/products/labelprinter/software.html


----------



## harrya888 (May 16, 2007)

Did you get it working ?
I've had one of these new out of the box for 18 months I's going to end up in the bin soon.
I can get it to print only the bottom half of labels.
I had a really simple use - print 3 lines of txt from a excell sheet


----------



## harrya888 (May 16, 2007)

For those that haven't thown yours away, I did eventually manage to get the damn thing working, It was a quiet day at work. (retail)
Don't ask me what I did but it works. I did down load the new drivers and wizard etc. I would steer clear of the wizard as it seems to complicate the issues.
120 labels later I'm a bit happier. I won't be purchasing any new label stock but I will keep using it till either I run out or it stops working.


----------



## sirgjf (Jul 4, 2007)

:wave:hi everybody do not buy avery products as they are not vista compatable so save your money


----------



## harrya888 (May 16, 2007)

It is in the bin, I'm sick of playing with this piece of junk


----------



## TheWhiteSeal (May 13, 2008)

Hi there,

On the subject of label printers i would have to admit that i have never really had much luck with mine. I spent more time messing around with my printer than anything else. In the end i decided to give up on the whole DIY approach and i found a british labels company instead to print my labels, saved me so much hassle.


----------



## harrya888 (May 16, 2007)

I needed to print maybe 10 labels every second day or so. I have little space so the combination of size and one off label printing was great. Since binning the Avery 9100 I purchased a very small colour laser printer and do a A4 sheet of labels once week. Being Colour it has been great for signs etc around the shop.


----------



## mastereve (Aug 23, 2009)

hey guys maybe too late but i found how to download and install the software to work.
the only reason we get error in download is because.... ok go to the link below. where you see download for system xp or windows dont click to download it will indeed download something else which make you boot your system. what YOU HAVE TO DO IS RIGHT CLICK THE LINK AND SAVE AS... ONCE YOU DO IT THE SOFTWARE WILL DOWNLOAD FINE THEN INSTALL AND VUALA ITS DONE. THE PROBLEM WAS JUST SAVE AS WHICH YOU HAVE TO DO WITH RIGHT CLICK IN YOUR MOUSE. ANYWAY IF YOU GO IT RIGHT PLEASE NOTIFY ME
http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Te...ftware/Personal-Label-Printer-Support.htm?Ns=


----------



## Arsepayne (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi All,

I don't normally leave messages on forums but I know I have had this problems for a long time. I had iot with the 9100 so I called. Wow, Really helpful. Here are the links I got right from Avery;

[url]http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Help-Center/Personal-Label-Printer-Support.htm?Ns[/URL]=

Windows:
[url]http://www.avery.com/vgnfiles/OP/en_us/Static%20Files/Software/Personal%20Label%20Printer/AveryPLP_Driver.exe[/URL]

Mac:
[url]http://www.avery.com/vgnfiles/OP/en_us/Static%20Files/Software/Personal%20Label%20Printer/AveryPLP_Mac_v1011.sit[/URL]

I hope this helps;

Ciao,


----------

